# What Does Continuously Clean, Clear Water Mean at This Point?



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

My new Marineland 60 gallon goldfish setup has been running for well over a month now, dosed with Seachem Stability to kick-start the cycle, treated with Prime and then introduced with the four fancies I had in a 10 gallon; I didn't really take many parameter readings via the API Freshwater Master Kit during this period, as I simply followed the Stability instructions of keeping to the seven-day treatment (during which time any aquatic life could be added with no dangers, according to Seachem, so long as it's followed to the seventh day) and did water changes as much as I could (the fish were added two days after the tank was up and running, with two full days of Stability in there to kind of "prep" it for them)...

Once the seven days were over, I kept to the daily water change schedule (50% pretty much each week) with, sometimes, a few mid-week changes just to maintain the super-clean water...the fish have been absolutely fine, and the water ALWAYS smells clean, "freshly cut lawn"-like and "Earthy"...

Here's the thing though: After a month in, I have yet to experience ANY bacterial bloom or cloudy water...is this normal? The water is always clear and I am beginning to wonder if I have even begun going into a cycle yet -- I realize this is pretty much useless without parameter readings, in terms of sharing these events, but as I said, I have been keeping up with the water changes (with the fish-in), dosing with Prime each time of course, and so I wanted some feedback or insight from you knowledgeable folk...

Is it normal NOT to experience ANY bacterial bloom or cloudy water? I know what we're after is pristine, transparent-looking water, but is it normal for this to be continuing for so long now with a brand-new setup? *c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Never had a bacterial bloom or cloudy water in 30+ years.
Test your water(ammonia,nitrIte,and nitrAte) .
Chances are you are all good,and there will be no bacterial bloom(they're not a sign of things going right).


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> Never had a bacterial bloom or cloudy water in 30+ years.
> Test your water(ammonia,nitrIte,and nitrAte) .
> Chances are you are all good,and there will be no bacterial bloom(they're not a sign of things going right).


Thanks, 'Coral!

So, it is possible -- from what I am gathering and now confirmed here by you -- for a bacterial bloom/cloudy water outbreak not to occur? Further, what do you mean by "they're NOT a sign of things going right"...do you mean something is actually wrong if there's a bacterial bloom? I thought this meant the bacteria was developing/growing, and that was a good thing...

BTW...are you near the racetrack (Saratoga)?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It's not necessary to have the "bacterial bloom" to have the good bacteria.It is often seen when owners do something foolish(even in the littlest way) that the tank can't handle.The exact cause of the cloudy water bloom is not 100% clear to anyone as trying to rid the aquarium of it is a hit and miss effort.Many will change water everyday and see no relief for more than a week or two,some get it cleared up quickly with water changes.Many say let it go and it will fix itself and for many it does ,again within a week or so.
It rarely causes any trouble(illness or fish deaths),but usually sends the owner into a visuall fit as they can't/don't enjoy looking at their tank.
And ya! 3 miles down the road it's post time from late July till early September(they keep extending the season) .It is a beautiful track and grounds that I truely enjoy,the other 10 months of the year!


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> It's not necessary to have the "bacterial bloom" to have the good bacteria.It is often seen when owners do something foolish(even in the littlest way) that the tank can't handle.The exact cause of the cloudy water bloom is not 100% clear to anyone as trying to rid the aquarium of it is a hit and miss effort.Many will change water everyday and see no relief for more than a week or two,some get it cleared up quickly with water changes.Many say let it go and it will fix itself and for many it does ,again within a week or so.


So, essentially, it's NOT dangerous that I have not experienced any cloudy water with this new setup?



> And ya! 3 miles down the road it's post time from late July till early September(they keep extending the season) .It is a beautiful track and grounds that I truely enjoy,the other 10 months of the year!


My dad was a HUGE horse racing fan -- went mostly to Aqueduct and Belmont in lower New York each week as that's where we lived near -- and I can recall going to Saratoga one weekend...nice, cozy little town from what I recall...


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

A bacterial bloom is a bloom of bacteria that occurs due to large amounts of dissolved foods to be consumed (over-feeding, excess of ions (ammonia, nitrite/rate), and whatever bacteria can break down). 

I recently had the mishap of overdosing sugar (scheduling incident), and it caused a bacterial bloom in a huge way. The tank was completely opaque. 

The reason why this occurred, I believe, is quite simple and comes down to basic biology. Sugar is large component of aerobic respiration (usage of oxygen and sugar to create ATP (cell-energy)), and with that requirement filled, the bacteria only needed to feed on the dissolved components.

Nothing bad happened, it simply got skimmed out.

Though if you have a cloudy tank with no knowledgeable reason.. then that's bad (easier to agree with Corals rule).

P.S. Or if your skimmer barely is cutting your bioload


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Overfeeding is usaully one of the greatest causes of the bacteria cloud,although many who have the cloud will always deny they overfeed.Along with waiting it out,often not feeding for 3-4 days is recommended.I'll add that the good bacteria we all desire in our filters attach to surfaces , so seeing bacteria floating around in your water so thick it clouds the water shouldn't be seen as gaining the bacteria necessary to have a healthy tank.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Guys, I'm not getting a bloom nor have I had cloudy water since setting this tank up that's why I was concerned...

Yesterday's API test readings were as follows:

Ammonia: 0-0.25ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 5ppm

Does this look good?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Have you had any nitrate readings above 5 ppm ? 

Before I added fish, I made sure my nitrates had at least two days of readings over 20 ppm. Wanted to make sure I had enough bacteria that were converting ammonia to nitrites and nitrites to nitrates to take on the bioload of the fish. 5 ppm of nitrates wouldn't give me that confidence.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks good if the nitrAtes are low due to your waterchange schedule.If I remember correctly your goldfish are relatively small still in proportion to your tank(I saw some photo of yours at some point I think),
Ya I just looked at you photo gallery and think IMO you're doing it right.Your fish will grow large and I read you questioning adding more and believe you decided not to?Your tank looks to have plenty of room,but you are not new and after the 10G for a year(after your mishap)you're in this for the long haul and your fish will thank you everyday that give them the room to grow and such good clean water(I see no bacterial cloud in your future).Keep up the good work.


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> It's not necessary to have the "bacterial bloom" to have the good bacteria.It is often seen when owners do something foolish(even in the littlest way) that the tank can't handle.The exact cause of the cloudy water bloom is not 100% clear to anyone as trying to rid the aquarium of it is a hit and miss effort.Many will change water everyday and see no relief for more than a week or two,some get it cleared up quickly with water changes.Many say let it go and it will fix itself and for many it does ,again within a week or so.
> It rarely causes any trouble(illness or fish deaths),but usually sends the owner into a visuall fit as they can't/don't enjoy looking at their tank.
> And ya! 3 miles down the road it's post time from late July till early September(they keep extending the season) .It is a beautiful track and grounds that I truely enjoy,the other 10 months of the year!


THANK YOU! I've been wanting to say something to that effect for a long time but was afraid to start a frenzy of controversy!


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank You, Everyone...

Coral: Indeed, the tank is doing well and I have a lot of room in there for the small fancies I have now; I was just concerned about the fact that I didn't have ANY bacterial bloom or cloudy water with this fish-in process...

I will try and get some more recent pics up of the tank and post new water parameter readings later...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Here's some updated images of how the tank pretty much looks right now; we have added a "Bonsai" tree to the left of the bridge you see, but we're still not sure if we're going through with the whole "Asian/Zen" theme because it's just not coming together...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for all the...umm...well, THANK YOU's, guys....but...

What do you think of the tank??


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

ClinicaTerra said:


> Thank you very much for all the...umm...well, THANK YOU's, guys....but...
> 
> What do you think of the tank??


Very clean lines. Lots of open water for swimming. I'm a fan of bubble walls. Crisp. Nice!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Also like your bubble wall. Cute tank. 

Depending on how you stock it, you may need more plants in there.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Guys...

Just to let you know, though, this is FAR from the finished product -- this isn't how I was going to leave it....we were going for an "Asian/Zen" theme because of the goldfish, and have since added a "Bonsai tree" to the left of the bridge you see there, but it's just not coming together and I don't like it...

I've always been partial to a "shipwreck" centerpiece for some reason, or a nice, maturely-done pirate ship kind of theme, so I'm considering scrapping what you see there and going with that...theming this tank will be a whole other thread I will start and I look forward to ANY thoughts or assistance you can give me!


----------

